# STI 10 Spec C Vlimited - Toshi Arai Ltd Edition Swisswax Correction



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

To give it it's full name!

I wanted to share this detail of this fantastic car.

I don't mind admitting that I wasn't really a big fan of Impreza's before this detail, but this one has really changed my opinion of them.

Many thanks to the owner for giving me the opportunity to add it to my portfolio and publish the photos and procedure used here.

On with the washing, Arches first:










Then wheel insides:










Finally the faces and calipers:










Then all the shuts, the badges










Car foamed:










Filler cap while the foam was dwelling:










Then the car was washed with the swissvax washpudel and dried.

A quick look at the paint in the light before rolling inside:

nice buffer trails on the bonnet










swirls:










Inside and the car was clayed to remove any bonded contaminants on the paint - virtually none! The car is kept very clean.










Now for a good look at the condition of the paint:














































Paint depths were checked all over the car. Anyone without a guage capable of reading thickness of bumpers beware if you are machine polishing one of these, there was only between 20 and 30 microns worth of paint on the rear bumper and the wing :doublesho

I know this is a lightweight version, but jeez!

So, where it was safe - polishing started. The bonnet had been painted due to some stone chips. A good job, but a little orange peel (as can be seen in the first pictures above) was robbing it of the shine it deserved. Wet sanding was not part of this detail, but again the megs 105 and compounding pad came out to play on the painted areas, as testing revealed the new paint was rock hard! The rest of the car received a much milder pad and polish combination and corrected well.

Some 50/50 shots showing the correction acheived on the car:




























Front wing after:










General shot showing the paint flake popping out and no defects present anymore:










The paint was then readied for the wax using Swissvax cleaner fluid pro, then a layer of Swissvax Best of Show put on and left to cure:










While I cleaned the windows, dressed the interior, hoovered the interior and dressed the tyres....

The Best of Show was then polished off and the car rolled back out into the sun ready for the customer to collect:










Bonnet now with sharp reflections (sun so bright it was blinding the sensor on the camera!) :
































































Thanks for looking. Any comments or questions gladly received!

James.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks friggin awesome!

nice work


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice job, fabulous colour.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent Job....:thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great job, looks fantastic in the last few shots! Beautiful car


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Top job James, that looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice - looks ace after you've finished with it!

Never heard of that model before - rolls off the tongue easily! 

Slightly off topic, but isn't your Swissvax sign spelt wrong? I thought it was "Authorised"


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

More car porn. Sweet:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That is stunning i would go as far as saying thee best looking Scooby i have seen on here.


----------



## Tman73 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great work on a great car.awsome work mate:thumb:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

cant see any of the pics, your bandwidth has been exceeded


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> That is stunning i would go as far as saying thee best looking Scooby i have seen on here.


Thanks!

Yeah my Swissvax sign is spelt wrong (thanks) .. it's on the list of stuff to fix!

Photos now fixed.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work again mate.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, the paint looks superb in the sun


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Fantastic work, the car looks incredible.


----------



## alexajs (Aug 4, 2009)

Errmm...

(sorry I'm drooling)


very nice...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb detail.

Have to confess to never hearing of this specific special edition. The finishing shots are amazing.:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

excellent mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice mate. Lovely colour on there. I must admit I'm not a fan of these cars but can appreciate your hard work


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I love Best of Show.

Cracking results.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top finish :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work on a stunning car!:thumb;


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a very nice looking Impreza!! :thumb:


----------

